
Peer-reviewed paper debunking conspiracy theories has a (deliberate?) flaw - sprague
http://littleatoms.com/david-grimes-conspiracy-theory-maths
======
sprague
and the author, in the comments, essentially agrees that a key part of his
math is wrong:
[http://www.plosone.org/annotation/listThread.action?root=881...](http://www.plosone.org/annotation/listThread.action?root=88142)

